# What breed is he?



## txcarl1258 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a black buck and I am unsure of his breed.  He was given to me by a person who bred meat rabbits and I don't know if he is a NZ Black or just a mixed breed.  He has a lot of brown in him due to the sun.  Also I am posting a pic of my Cali buck who's black markings aren't very dark and I am wondering if he is a mix or if it is due to the sun.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jan 23, 2011)

i'd say a pure cali and a pet quality steel flemish or a flemish crossed possible nz. even though it has small ears. curious to see what others think too.


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 26, 2011)

The top rabbit is definately a Californian, no doubt about it.

The bottom one is more than likely a Steel Flemish mix, maybe with a Silver Fox or a Chinchilla?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

How much does he weigh?  About 4 - 7 pounds?  I bet ya a dollar to a doughnut he's a Black Silver.   

When you run your hand from tail to head, his coat will fall back towards his tail.  He looks to be in between coats but growing it in over his shoulders so that area should snap back faster..

Silver Fox are big rabbits - 9 - 10 pounds.  You'd know he was a Silver Fox if you ran your hand from tail to head and the fur stayed standing up.  It's the only breed with that kind of coat.  Their coat is also pretty long - 1 1/2 inches!  I don't think he's a Silver Fox.  My vote is for Silver - Black variety.  

Weigh him and try the fur test, though.  Do let us know what the results are.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 2, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> How much does he weigh?  About 4 - 7 pounds?  I bet ya a dollar to a doughnut he's a Black Silver.


I don't think he is a Silver, Silvers have thinner faces. Just my little two cents


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 2, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that the photos on the Silver national club website, they had more slender faces, too.  But, every breed has different "styles" within them.  I have a particular style to my Woolies.  Others across the country certainly have a different style.  The Silvers in your pic are juniors, too.  They'll not have a bucky head for months and months.   

I've seen Chins - both Standard and Am. Chins (mine) that have massive, buck heads just like the buck in this thread.  The SOP does not call for massive heads nor does it fault them for it.  

I think the head of this buck is just a mature male thing as well as style.  Every thing else point to Silver - silvering, coat length, fur type.  'Course, I'd still love to know the weight.  

Love those pics, Heartland.    Are they yours?


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry I gotta agree with Heartland here. He also looks way bigger than 4-7lbs, and he isn't silvered out really, more steelish than silvered.

Maybe a Silver Fox? I'm still going with Flemish cross.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 3, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true! Still I think he may be something else, not sure though  And Silvers are pretty hard to come by! They aren't wildly popular like other breeds, so I'm thinking there is a slim chance that he is a Silver. 

Those Silvers? Oh no, those aren't mine ;D Found them online!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 3, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> Sorry I gotta agree with Heartland here. He also looks way bigger than 4-7lbs, and he isn't silvered out really, more steelish than silvered.
> 
> Maybe a Silver Fox? I'm still going with Flemish cross.


I agree with the Flemish cross too!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 4, 2011)

cattlecait said:
			
		

> Sorry I gotta agree with Heartland here. He also looks way bigger than 4-7lbs, and he isn't silvered out really, more steelish than silvered.
> 
> Maybe a Silver Fox? I'm still going with Flemish cross.


Alright, I'm glad you said that.  lol  If he's a Silver Fox, he'd be very heavily silvered.  He _does_ looked steel.  I thought it may have just been my eyes or sun bleaching.  

He does look too big to be a Silver, Heartland.  Also, his fur - it does not look commericil/normal/fly back (like the Silvers).  But, it does look roll back (like a Flemish).  

Of the breeds I think he could be - Silver, Silver Fox, and Flemish Giant (FG cross), can be considered not so easy to find.  It would be helpful to know what breeds are present the the area.  

'Course, it'd be easiest to just ask the fellow the rabbits were obtained from what he thinks they are.  lol


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Feb 4, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> cattlecait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just consider him as a mutt at this point! (Though he is a CUTE mutt!!) But absolutely, knowing what breeds in that area would be very helpful!!


----------



## aksrabbitgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

flemish mix


----------

